# New here, 10 yr Golden, Dyssynergia, Weight Loss



## STLGolden (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello....I am a new poster, but have been reading through the forums over the past few weeks. We have an almost 10 year old golden, Griffey. Checkup in May was all good, and he was acting like he was still 3!

About three weeks ago, we noticed lethargic behavior, loss of appetite and sleeping in odd places around the house...off to the vet, they did a blood/chemistry screen and check up and all test were normal, so we figured it was some over-playing, arthritis, and just some old man symptoms! 

We started an anti-inflammatory and that seemed to help, however, a few days later we noticed problem urinating...that led to a series of test (x-rays, urinalysis, catheter, etc). We found that he wasnt urinating, his bladder was filling up, and from straining to go, his male parts were folded up inside him (poor guy). The vet was able to fix that, and he was diagnosed with reflex dyssynergia...basically a nuerological condition linked to bladder spasms. We put him on muscle relaxer and phenoxybenzamine. After almost two week sof a catheter each day, the meds started to work and he is urinating just fine now. However, he is groaning when he tries to poop, and he still does not have much of an appetite and is still pretty sluggish...although with spurts of energy. The vets say this could all be side effects of the medicines he is taking, he will go off the muscle relaxers this weekend.

So, my husband and I are now watching our pup very close and wondering...is there an underlying problem causing him to be less active, loss of appetite and groaning to poop, is it the meds, or is that just old age for a golden.

He has interest in eating people food, the chicken and rice I make him and canned dog food, but not in his usual Purina One food...so is he "milking mommy and daddy" or is he really having a hard time eating the dry kibble???

He has a healthy coat, but weighed 100 pounds in May, and now weigh 88 pounds. 

Can anyone offer advice on older dog symptoms? Also his dyssynergia condition is not too common, and wondered if anyone else has a golden with it???

Just like all of you, he is our beloved baby.

Thank you for any advice


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, I"m sorry you found us under sad conditions.
Have you considered finding a veterinarian that does accupuncture? There are some threads on here about how well some of our dogs, including 13 year old, Toby, have done with acupuncture.
I always thought it was all snake oil and voodoo....until I tried it. It has made a huge difference in his quality of life. I've been able to take him off the pain drugs for his arthritis, and his urine retention and fecal incontinence have improved tremendously.
Your dog isn't that old. My Toby will soon be 13, my Tiny soon to be 14. I don't think it's age related, I think there's something else going on.
Have they done a full xray of his spine? My Toby's problem is a calcified disk right where the spine meets the pelvic (lumbarsacral joint, sp?) and that's why he has urine/fecal problems. It's compressing his spinal cord. 
Let us know how your Griffey is doing.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I was thinking some sort of neurological issue when I read this. 

I also thought perhaps Griffy might have a dental issue. Did your vet check his mouth, teeth and gums? Maybe something as simple as softening the food by moistening it might help. When was the last time his teeth were cleaned? Does he have a lot of tartar on them? Dental disease causes a lot of pain for dogs and might be the cause of the appetite change.

Acupuncture does work! We've used it with 2 seniors with great success. Both of them had major orthopedic issues and the acupuncture kept them active up until the very end.

Groaning to poop is not an old age thing with Goldens. The only time I heard this with one of my senior dogs was when Barkley sustained an ACL Tear during the last days of his cancer battle. It was painful for him to squat and that's why he groaned.

Keep us posted.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I have a Senior boy who is 15 years, 4 months and counting. I have problems getting him to eat his dog food too-he has NO problem wanting to eat whatever you are though and he has his favorites like french fries or pizza crust. He'd also be very content to eat an entire bag of Beggin Strips every day if I'd let him-he really thinks he should be able to.

He is currently on glucosamine/chondrotin for his arthritis, pain meds twice daily, along with fish oil tablets. I got him a pair of hock holders for his back legs because his hocks have become very loose. He's lost a lot of muscle mass in his back legs and is currently weighing around 65 lbs. In his younger days he use to weigh in around 75-80 lbs., was very muscular. He loved taking walks, playing ball, going to the beach to go swimming. Those days are behind him now for the most par now, but we still get him out everyday to walk around in our yard, we have almost an acre. 

So far he is not having any incontinence issues or problems going to the bathroom. I don't feel I'm qualified to answer your question regarding his dyssynergia condition, hopefully one of the other members will be able to. 

He does have his challenges-he's extremely stubborn, does ONLY want he wants to do, he needs help getting up, help up the 4 stairs in our house, uses a ramp to come down them, and needs help getting in and out of the car. Outside of that, he's doing remarkably well and we are very grateful for each day we have with him and consider each day a blessing. He's been with us since he was 8 weeks old.


----------



## STLGolden (Dec 28, 2010)

Wow, thank you all for the quick responses...this is great and giving me a lot to think about and consider. I already googled accupuncture vets in St Louis, but I am having a hard time finding one, I need to dig a little deeper in my research.

He did have an x-ray of his spine, the best they could and nothing seemed alarming to the vets. He does have some bronchitis on his lungs, which they said is normal of a dog his age. However, I dont recall if they specifically checked the pelvic region, but that might make sense with the urine/fecal issues we are having.

They do believe the nuerological issue causing the bladder spasms is somehow connected to his spine, either a minor injury or lesion of some sort...but nothing they could see or find. But they suspect some spinal compression. They suggested an MRI/CT Scan, but we werent sure if we should do that or not??

We have seen the vet or animal emergency center about 10 times in the past two weeks, and they all have checked his gums and dont see anything, I too thought possible a mouth condition not wanting him to eat.

Interesting about the ACL tear, the vet did say that he has lost some muscle mass in his back right hind leg, and my own opinion is that is what is causing him to strain while he tries to poop, but I kept wondering if I am just being over protective and reading into things too much. The vet said the muscle relaxers could be causing him to use other muscle to poop, so those may be straining to him...however his poop is not hard, and he goes more often than normal, so I dont think he is constipated.

I give him fish oil, glucasomine daily too.

He also will sometimes groan while just lying on the floor in an upright position, fully awake..almost like he wants our attention...almost like he cant get up, but he certainly can when he hears the treat bag!! So if he whines, moans, we go over pet him, and he rolls over for a belly rub. So, is that for attention or is something wrong????

Gosh, I wish they could talk.  He too is a stubborn, alpha male, who we always say is part mule (the stubborness!). My gut is telling me something more is going on here, we really like and trust our vet and I know he is trying to identify what is going on, but I also feel like I am on my own search for info.

Any more advice and thoughts are greatly welcomed!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I lost my old fellow in October. His exact age was unknown since he was a rescue, but he was quite the senior.

He had arthritis in his shoulders and hips. Acupuncture and cold laser therapy helped a lot (look for a holistic vet), glucosamine/fish oil and various anti-inflammatories helped too. I think his groaning is from some pain and when you come over - hey might as well get a belly rub.

Copper also had neuroligical issues and for a while trotted on his front legs while his back legs did a "frankenstein stroll". The suspected lesions or a mass, but I did not get an MRI since Copper was not a candidate for surgery due to age and other issues His neurological issues did improve with laser and acupuncture for his last 2 - 3 months. Towards the last, his poops would sometimes just fall out as he walked along and he had to walk a little while going in order to "go" comfortably.

I also did a lot of massage (manual and electric massager) and used a heating pad and wrap on him. It helped and he loved it too.

Good luck wiht getting Griffey to feel better. It is so hard to see them age and have a hard time getting around, but I sure do love seniors.:smooch:


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the GRF. You'll find lots of people here who can advise about any problem you might encounter.

I have two Golden seniors, one 12+ and the other 9+. Both are hypothyroid. Is that something your vet tested for? It's very common in Goldens and can cause a host of symptoms, including constipation, weight gain, and some loss of coordination. Low-normal thyroid test results in Goldens signify a need for meds.

I hope your vets are able to get a handle on this quickly and that you have joyous years to come with your boy.


----------



## STLGolden (Dec 28, 2010)

They did test his thyroid and everything came back normal. I have been looking for accupunturist today in our area. Does the vet need to refer you, or write a report to the accupuncturist, or do you tell them what is wrong and then discuss the options? This is totally new to me.

He hasnt eaten more than a half a bowl in two days, so I stopped and bought him some canned food and he gobbled it up, so I am guessing he is pretty hungry. My husband thinks he is playing us into not eating his dry food, but I think if he is hungry and really wanted to eat, then he woudl eat whatever was in front of him.

I have also read that pumpkin and yogurt are good for them, is that true?

We have been researching the phenoxybenzamine tonight and it looks like the drug in humans can make them weak and tired, so maybe its a reaction to that. It is concerning b/c three weeks ago, he was his normal self.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

STLGolden, thanks so much for posting on my thread about hotspots. I wish that I had something to help, but really don't know anything like many of the experts here. Please do keep us posted when you are able to pinpont the problem. This forum is such an invaluable resource to come to and learn. I hope you are able to get relief for your Griffey, as it is so hard when they can't tell you what is hurting them.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here is a listing of some vets in Missouri that do acupuncture. 
IVAS Vet Search

And a list of chiropractors
Qualified AVCA Certified Member Doctors performing animal chiropractic on your horse, dog or cat  - www.avcadoctors.com

Hope there is someone that help your golden feel better.


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

STLGolden I don't know how far you are from Union Missouri but I live 2hrs away and we always took Nugget to Dr.Ava Frick. She is big on standard process supplements and it dose add up but it truly helped Nugget. Hope you can find some help.


----------



## STLGolden (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone. And thanks for the referrals for a holistic/accupuncture vet....that is great.

Griffey is not a candidate for surgery either...one vet said he is too healthy for the most part, and they would only do a spinal surgery on a dog who was extreme. And another vet said at his age (10) he wouldnt qualify for surgery, and honestly the thought of putting him through that is tough for me. So, we keep holding off on the MRI/CT Scan. 

I just want to find options to get keep him healthy as long as possible, eating well and feeling good.

I researched last night and went to the store, and I mixed his dry food kibble with pure pumpkin and some canned dog food, and he did eat that last night and today. I am glad to see he is eating at least.

Now we keep watching him to see the source of his groaning when he poops.....


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I also have a friend who's special need's dog is a patient of Dr Ava Frick. From what I've heard, she is top notch. Definately worth a phone call or consultation.


----------



## STLGolden (Dec 28, 2010)

Is she in Union, MO? We are in St. Louis, so it is not terribly far!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Yes, she is in Union, near East Central College on HWY 50 if you know where that is. Google her for info....


----------



## STLGolden (Dec 28, 2010)

My hubby just looked her up, she is about 50 miles from us....WOW, her work is pretty amazing.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Muscle relaxers cause constipation. That is why he is straining/groaning when he poops. Ask the vet about stool softeners or some kind of light laxative. I bet he will be much better then!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm kinda curious...what emergency clinic have you taken him to? And who is your vet?


----------



## STLGolden (Dec 28, 2010)

We hope he will go off the muscle relaxers on Friday after his vet visit, since the phenoxybenzamine is working so well, the next step is to get him off the muscle relaxers, and we hope that helps with the groaning to poop, although when he does poop it looks pretty normal.

We take him to Howdershell Animal Clinic, and our vet there is awesome (Dr Toepke) and we have taken him to Midwest Vet Referral Services in Chesterfield (they have specialist there during the day/some who teach at Mizzou) and they are open after hours as an emergency clinic. We have been very happy with them as well.

We trust and believe the vets are doing everything they can for him and us, I just know that it helps if we can notice and keep track of what we see, to help explain to them and identify what's going on with our guy!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Small world...my neighbor is Anne Wood- works at MVRS  or she used to. I believe she is FT at a Vet Clinic now. 

I grew up in Florissant...nice to meet you! I'm sure your Griffy will get the best care with the team of vets you have. Fingers crossed he'll recover quickly!!


----------



## STLGolden (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks! We have taken him to Howdershell and Dr Toeopke since he was a pup, then we moved to OFallon, and Florissant was quite a drive, so we tried a new vet, Carter Pet Hospital in Lake St Louis, they are very good too, but when Griffey started to get this serious condition, we really trusted Howdershell, so its worth the drive for us. MVRS has been great also, they remember us, they call and check on us, and they are thorough!

Thank you, we just think 10 years old is too young to give up on Griffey!


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

Here is Dr. Ava Fricks phone number 1 636 583 1700. She sure helped my Nugget have a better quality of life.


----------

